# Hatfields & McCoys



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure but I was thinkin bout it the entire show! Subbing for answer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

I heard it was Romanian"grade" horses were used in the series . Because they filmed it in Romania .


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I wanna know what the Black horse with the HUGE roman nose that the bounty hunter guy was riding haha


----------



## El Paso (Aug 19, 2012)

I had no idea this was filmed in Romania?!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"Although the story is set in the Appalachians in West Virginia and Kentucky, the miniseries was actually shot in Transylvania, Romania, just outside of Brasov with the Carpathians standing in for the Appalachians."

Hatfields & McCoys (TV miniseries) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Even our feuds aren't made in America any more...:?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know that. The Carpathians look a lot like the Appalachians then! 

I thought Costner's horse was a Tennessee Walker, but knowing that it was filmed in Romania, I have no idea.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

i was thinking maybe a saddlebred.. but just not sure


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Most of the actors are Americans , I think . Well the main characters are anyway .


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

A little off topic, but I'm related to the Hatfields =)


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horse "bad Frank Phillips" was riding was not just Roman nosed, but I believe had had some sort of injury, never got really good look.

And the Friesians pulling jail wagon were odd too.

Can't find anything about what breeds were used, but there are some nice horses over there in Europe, and imagine will find out if do more searching.

But sure wish they would have used some Southern accents...

And should have been more McClellan type saddles too, particularly in the Civil War scenes?


----------

